# Aufnahme von Vocals über Reason



## Danizio (10. April 2004)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, da ich nicht weiß ob o. wie ich mit Reason 2.0 Vocals über ein MIc aufnehemen kann. Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
DAnke
Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. April 2004)

Ich koennt mich nicht dran erinnern, dass Reason direkt irgend eine Art von Sampling/Aufnahmemöglichkeit  bieten wuerde.
Nur vorhandenes (importiertes) abspielen.
Aber korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.

Lösung waere allerdings ein kleines, einfaches Waveedit Tool wie Goldwave o.ä. mit dem du deine Stimme mit dem Mikro aufnehmen kannst.
Dann noch schneiden und normalisieren. und ab in den Reason Sampler.
EQen und komprimieren usw usw .. kannste ja dann im Reason machen.

Gruß
Frank


----------

